# Saxon Hill 4/22 - 4/23



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 24, 2010)

While visiting my family in Burlington this week, I decided to bring my bike and do some more riding at Saxon Hill.

Got out Thursday and Friday this week.  I love this network!! Despite it being early season, the trails were burned in pretty well.  Lots and lots of buff singletrack.  Rode OM front and back a few times with the lady before heading to Flo and Paper route a little later.  The easy stuff is just fun twisty turny trails.  Flo throws everything at you...roots, rocks, a few smaller hills, a bridge or two.  Nothing severe.  They rate it as intermediate but I call shenanigans.  Seemed pretty easy.

Friday I really got a chance to ride some of the more interesting stuff. OM -> Mid - Flo -> Flo -> Paper Route.  Mid Flow starts to add some climbing to the trails and some fun descending.  So much fun!! I ran out of time before being able to hit the best stuff on the network.  I can't wait to get back in June.  

I have some pics I will put up when I get back home.

* EDIT * - No video.  I clicked the wrong icon.  Dumb.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 24, 2010)

Sounds nice!



BackLoafRiver said:


> * EDIT * - No video.  I clicked the wrong icon.  Dumb.



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 25, 2010)

Sounds like a great place to ride! I made it up to the Kingdom Trails last year but I definitely need to get my butt out of CT and check out some of the other MTB options up that way this summer. Look forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 25, 2010)

Beginning of OM -











Some Twisty turny:





Fun little downhill section:





The GF thinking better of the bridge:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 25, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Sounds nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed it for ya.



Thanks!



WoodCore said:


> Sounds like a great place to ride! I made it up to the Kingdom Trails last year but I definitely need to get my butt out of CT and check out some of the other MTB options up that way this summer. Look forward to seeing the pictures.



I am looking at heading up to KT this summer around the 4th of July.  Should be killer.  If you ever feel like coming up and checking out Bradbury Mountain, let me know. It's a cool place to ride for sure.


----------



## severine (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks like a real nice place to ride! Thanks for adding the pictures!


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 25, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Beginning of OM -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great Pictures! Looks to be some pretty buff ST, none the less gotta hit that shit up for sure this year.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks all.  I will be posting the Sunny Hallow TR in a few with some pics.  That is some pretty cool stuff as well.  Much harder.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice pics.  Looks like a lot of fun there!  I like the, what appears to be, a-frame up and overs on that big log.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, it was great...although approaching it from where she is was a little more difficult.  It appears out of nowhere and if you aren't carrying speed, it's game over.  I love those trails.


----------



## BigJay (Apr 26, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Thanks all.  I will be posting the Sunny Hallow TR in a few with some pics.  That is some pretty cool stuff as well.  Much harder.



Saxon Hill always delivers! Love the place... my gf too... It's her favorite sport after Trail of Tears on the cape.

I've never been to Sunny Hollow... Can't wait to check it out... I've been meaning to go... but we have so many great trails that we rarely get the chance to hit all we want during one summer!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 26, 2010)

BigJay said:


> Saxon Hill always delivers! Love the place... my gf too... It's her favorite sport after Trail of Tears on the cape.
> 
> I've never been to Sunny Hollow... Can't wait to check it out... I've been meaning to go... but we have so many great trails that we rarely get the chance to hit all we want during one summer!



Trail of Tears is on my list for the summer.  

Sunny Hollow is a pretty interesting place.  Way more challenging than Saxon Hill.  There is a set of switchbacks that I still struggle with and a few downhills that nearly sent me OTB.  I discovered quite a bit more this past visit. It is well worth the ride to Colchester.  Where else do you like to ride?  I hear that Hinesburg Forrest is awesome.


----------



## BigJay (Apr 26, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I hear that Hinesburg Forrest is awesome.



Love Stowe and Waterbury. Ride mostly in Montgomery/Jay area. Still haven't visited our neighbours BRMBC... been planning to for 3-4 years now... Love the new stuff fellowship is building... somehow not a huge fan of Hinesburg... but i'm not lucky, i've never been there while it's dry... Of course, we visit KT 1-2 times a year...

In Quebec: East Hereford is VERY worth the drive. Lots and lots of purpose built singletrack. We also have a kickass project that will break ground soon in Mansonville across from Jay/North troy. We have 30mi of singletrack planned for the next 3 years. Jay Peak is getting back into mtbing... a new trail should be open this summer...


----------



## STREETSKIER (May 2, 2010)

BigJay said:


> Saxon Hill always delivers! Love the place... my gf too... It's her favorite sport after Trail of Tears on the cape.
> 
> I've never been to Sunny Hollow... Can't wait to check it out... I've been meaning to go... but we have so many great trails that we rarely get the chance to hit all we want during one summer!



Check out Otis afb. Sick


----------



## BigJay (May 3, 2010)

STREETSKIER said:


> Check out Otis afb. Sick



I know the area... never been... we might be out on the cape in a couple of weeks... Maybe we'll try to ride there...


----------

